# Cannon Brewery - April 2013



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannon Brewery 
(William Stones Ltd)







William Stones had started brewing in 1847 in Sheffield with Joseph Watts. Following Watts’ death in 1854, Stones continued brewing by himself. In 1868 he purchased the lease of the brewery and renamed it to “Cannon Brewery” and continued to brew there until his death in 1894. Stones’ success saw him die as one of the richest men in Sheffield, although it is said he lived a very modest life.

The company was taken over by Bass in 1968 and in 2000 Bass sold its brewing operations to the Belgian brewer Interbrew who were ordered by the Competition Comission to sell the Stones brand. In 2002, the brand was purchased by the American Coors Brewing Company, who merged to become Molson Coors in 2005.​





By 1895 the brewery was equipped with an expensive plant, excellent stores and cellars, spacious covered and open yards, offices and workshops. A new £500,000 five story brewhouse was operational by 1962 and was one of the most up to date in the country. An onsite public house was opened in the basement of the brewery in 1964 and was initially named “The Underground” but was later renamed “The Pig and Whistle” and was used by the brewery workers and visitors.

The brewery was used as a shooting location for the film “When Saturday Comes” In 1999, the brewery had closed it’s doors for the last time.






At first we didn’t think that this former brewery was going to be worth looking at, sure it was wrapped in history but from the outside, it was trashed. Almost every window at the site was smashed, floors were weak in places and parts were semi demolished.

We made our way straight to the roof to watch the sunrise across Sheffield and it was instantly worth the trip.

Visited with UE-OMJ

































































Cheers for looking and as always, more shots can be found on my website (Click Here) ​


----------



## AgentTintin (Apr 16, 2013)

Love the last shot in particular, good reflections!


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 16, 2013)

nice report mate, still fancy seeing this place myself - even if it is just for those pink barrel looking things!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's one or two from me 











































































































































































































.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great stuff you two, was definitely worth the visit, might have to see this one day, thanks for the report


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

Simply loving those stairs guys!!!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 16, 2013)

*Excellent stuff you 2! Havent done this one yet. Did you pay a visit to GBs? *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

Great shots there UE-OMJ! 

Cheers for the comments guys  

PS - We took a look but all I'm going to say is the entrance looked suicidal to me! I wasn't packing lightly either so would have been awkward... another time maybe!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> nice report mate, still fancy seeing this place myself - even if it is just for those pink barrel looking things!



I'm really glad we went there now and the barrels were the only reason I wanted to head there lol! They are little party kegs, nifty little things! 

I'm hopefully heading back up there one day for some more rooftop shots


----------



## sonyes (Apr 16, 2013)

Excellent stuff from you both, liking the graf here a lot, and of course, those stairs!! Thanks for sharing guys


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2013)

Stunning stuff guys, I'd happily have any of them on my wall as a print, sterling stuff. 
Really need to get back to Sheffield, did you guys notice a lot of sites up there?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 16, 2013)

Excellent selection of photographs from both of you, I really enjoyed reading the history too!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2013)

Fantastic pix. Litterally just driven past the site on the way back from band practice. Must pay a visit soon....


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2013)

great job lads , youv'e made me wanna see this now, some interesting structures in there , really like the wide shots , and Sheffield by dawn looks ace!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers guys! 

UrbanX, sent you a message 

It's well worth a visit and for me, even though we had other places planned, it was nicer to see something that's not been posted up for a little while. The morning light did give some fantastic lighting in there too!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Was supposed to go here a few week back but ran out of time, welll done to both of you


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 17, 2013)

Great report and pictures the pair of you looks a cool looking place


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 17, 2013)

nice to see someone else take a photo of the other set of circular stairs


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 17, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> nice to see someone else take a photo of the other set of circular stairs



Other? I think we saw about 6 sets of them...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah we saw loads of those sets of stairs... I hated walking up them, must have been a nightmare when it was in use! Looked nice though


----------



## nelly (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the bike tyre reflection


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 24, 2013)

Great coverage, Im down there quite often and im going back again today after finding an easier access point last sunday


----------



## HughieD (Apr 24, 2013)

Mickelmas said:


> Great coverage, Im down there quite often and im going back again today after finding an easier access point last sunday



Best not advertise this in public...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 24, 2013)

Some great reflections and staires


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2013)

Great photos and reports, both!

I really enjoyed my mooch around here...some great graffiti about! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 24, 2013)

Worth the mooch for the spiral staircase alone  

Stones best bitter....... Feckin loopy juice. A chemical imbalance of the brain


----------

